# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa instalará en julio sistema de vigilancia para fortalecer inocuidad de Perú contra plaga de uva

## gpacheco

*Plaga cuarenteneria habría ingresado a Chile hace dos meses*      *Lima, jun. 26 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) iniciará en julio la instalación de un sistema de vigilancia que permitirá a Perú fortalecer su inocuidad frente a la plaga Polilla del Racimo de la Vid (Lobesia botrana), la cual afecta el cultivo de la uva y actualmente afecta al territorio de Chile, informó hoy su director de Sanidad Vegetal, Gustavo Mostajo.  
Cabe señalar que esta plaga, considerada como una de las principales que afecta al cultivo de la vid, es un insecto de origen europeo y el daño que ocasiona se da por etapas. 
Las larvas de la primera generación destruyen botones florales, flores e incluso frutos recién cuajados, y se reúnen en glomérulos o nidos en donde viven. 
Las larvas de las siguientes generaciones producen pérdida de cosecha y calidad, sobre todo en las variedades de uvas de mesa, debido a que se alimentan de las bayas y penetran en ellas. 
Mostajo indicó que una de las primeras medidas tomadas por Perú frente a esta situación se concretó el 19 de mayo último, cuando el Senasa modificó los requisitos fitosanitarios de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de estacas enraizadas y sin enraizar de uva (Vitis spp.), así como fruta fresca de uva (Vitis vinifera), ambas procedentes de Chile.  
Esto debido a que el 24 de abril del 2008 el Servicio Agrícola Ganadero (SAG) de Chile declaró el control obligatorio de la Polilla del Racimo de la Vid al detectarse la presencia de esta plaga en la provincia del Maipo, región metropolitana de Santiago. 
El siguiente paso es establecer un plan para que dentro de las áreas productoras se cuente con un sistema de vigilancia, mediante una red de trampas oficiales, las cuales serán instaladas una cada 20 hectáreas en los campos de vid y estarán en monitoreo semanal, dijo a la agencia Andina. 
La intención es que inicialmente se instalen las trampas en las mayores zonas productoras (Ica, Arequipa, Moquegua, Tacna y Lima), y luego, dependiendo del número de trampas restantes, incluir a otras zonas del país. 
Mostajo informó que el Senasa está en proceso de adquisición de trampas, con el objetivo de que a mediados de julio se pueda iniciar su distribución en las zonas mencionadas.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú necesita fortalecer oficinas comerciales para competir con países de región Artículo: Senasa realiza lanzamiento regional de programa de sanidad agraria e inocuidad agroalimentaria Artículo: A finales de mayo Senasa pondrá a consulta pública reglamento de inocuidad para productos agrícolas Senasa y SAG de Chile se reunirán en julio en Lima para superar barreras sanitarias Senasa fortalecerá inocuidad animal peruana para impulsar exportaciones agropecuarias

----------

